# Image File gone after saving from photoshop... Help me!



## apostate (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi 

I have a user in my work place told me that her image file gone this morning when she switch on her desktop to continue editing the image file.

the scenario is every time she edit the image file in Photoshop, she will saved it pressing ctrl + S.. she saved the image file on the desktop.. it has been a month she continued this way.. but just this morning, she found out that the image file was gone.. the last time she saved it was yesterday, pressing ctrl + S, and shut down the computer without any errors pops-up.. she cant find it in the recycle bin and also any other folders and she knows she didnt delete it..

any idea how to retrieve back the image file that was been saved from photoshop?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Try doing a search for it - Start > Search. Enter the search criteria using the file name if known, drive it may have been saved to, date of modification etc.
OR
in Photoshop go to File > Open Recent and see if the file is listed there.
OR
go to Start > Recent Documents (or some similar wording - I am on Vista machine atm)


----------



## apostate (Jun 11, 2008)

HI,

i did a search on all .psd on all drive and network drive...and nothing come up....the file oso mysterious disappear from the " open recent document"...

so any idea suggestion i can try???

thanks to all...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

On a UK querty keyboard the S key is next to the D key... Is it possible she did Ctrl-D & deleted it? Check the recycle bin and see if it is there. if so, highlight it and click 'Restore'

I strongly suggest that she does not save to the desktop but to a directory such as Pictures --> WIP (Work in Progress) or some such place where she knows where it should be...

Does she have a backup regime in place, where a copy of her work is stored separately? If not I suggest investigating a programme from Microsoft (FREE) called SyncToy2. It was designed for photos & images and is very quick & easy to make backups on a daily or even hourly basis. This will not find the lost image but it will stop her from loosing the files in future.

EDIT: I just noticed your comment about not finding it in the recycle bin - ignore my first paragraph...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Unless backed up to a separate source (as per DonaldG's suggestion) - sounds like it may have been accidentally deleted.
As DonaldG suggested - back everything up after each session - image manipulation/enhancement is soo time consuming, you don't want to lose hours of work.


----------



## apostate (Jun 11, 2008)

hmm...ok..thanks guys for the suggestion...i tink the file is gone forever.....


----------

